# Premier 1 net fence.Or should I not get it? Help!!!



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I went and bought a roll of red brand 330ft sheep & goat field fencing and planned to put that up for fencing. Found it was very expensive and should be $650 or more with the posts.
My dad wanted me to return it and get something more cost effective. I wouldn't be able to put that fence up for weeks anyways. Plus also found out we need written proof from our neighbors that we can put up that fencing (it would be near the property line). With the netting I would put it out in the field.
Showed him premiers fencing and he said that was the way to go.
For sure I would have a fence up quicker...but now I am reading all these horror stories of the net fences and goats.
My goats don't have horns.
Do any of you use a net fence? Any problems?

My goats don't respect my 3 strand electric wire fence, especially with this heat/dry ground.
So for that my goats haven't been outside for 2-3 weeks and I need to get them out.
Could have the net fence here in 3-6 days...but just wonder if I should get something else.

If its ok to use the netting do I get permafence, electrofence, or electrostop?
Of course my 10 miles solar charger most likely be enough juice.
:? Really need some help with this.
Fencing is so expensive.
No matter how tight I make the electric wire they still go through and it has been driving be insane...so they stay inside (which makes me feel awful).


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I use this Red Brand goat fencing and I love it. I have a standard hot wire around the bottom and top of the outside to keep other animals out. I'm in very rural area with coyotes. I haven't had it up long but I have not had any problems at all. It is very sturdy. Does not sag or bend easy as long as you use fence post every 8 foot or so. It was pretty easy for three people to put up too.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

We have used the Premier 1 net fencing and my Dad loves it. He says it's the way to go. However, my husband and I don't care for it as much. It IS extremely easy to put up though, I could do it by myself with no problems. And the things that's very nice about it is that it can be moved around very easily. I don't care for it because my goats do have horns and they have gotten hung up in the fencing before. Also, I have pygmies and the babies can shoot though the fencing without any problems. I use it on the adult lot and don't seem to have as many problems with it. As with most things it has it's pros and cons. 
Good luck!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

The charge with the net is like a pulse. I have had goats get their heads stuck because they were not used to net fencing so be careful. However, I do use it because it is easy. However, our larger goats are in standard electric 7 strand with a strong charger. It puts off quite a bite!

I have electro stop for the net.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, not to worry.
Got a message back from premier.
They said any animal can get entangled in the fence and for that reason the fence needs 4000-5000 volts on it at all times.
Power is key-then they stay away from it and never go close enough to get stuck.
No horns is a major plus. Has to be free of weeds and be well grounded.

I have used their nets before with poultry so know how easy they are to move. I move them myself.
Just never tried it with goats and was worried they would become quickly entangle in it.
Guess I just need to watch them at first.
Heard people say they would never recommend it as they lost X amount of goats and many almost died. However their goats had horns and they never said how powerful the charger was. Plus theirs were left all day in the net while they were at work.
My family is always around to keep an eye on them when I cannot.

I splurged and got permanet. It is more money, less footage (150ft), but is really durable.

I have a friend/breeder who has a net fence. Her kids don't go through it but the shock they get really gets them crying...and yet they do it over and over.

So I think some people over-dramatize those net horror stories, and don't use better judgment.
I guess I overreacted a bit.

I am still going to do the red brand for winter pasture...just had to return it as I couldn't put both fences up.
Around sept or oct I will buy all thats needed and put it up with cemented wooden posts.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you made a good choice. I DO love how easy to is to move when needed.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I use 1 of the nets - don't remember which off the top of my head, but it is 42" tall. My goats all have horns, haven't had one get caught. Then again, mine were already trained on electric first. They will get close, but not touch it unless it is laying on the ground. Then they jump it. When the babies were born, they were behind it and I would leave it turned off when they were out, but once they started walking through, I turned it back on. Apparently they got shocked, but the only reaction was a 4-6" jump, then wander away. And mine is about 12000 volts. I love it until I have to move it. Would be easy on grass, but I have large amounts of brush, so it is always getting stuck on stuff. Will probably get another in the future.


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

*Electric fencing*

I know this is super old, but I appreciate what was being discussed on this thread. I have been researching electric fence to use for my goats for quite some time. I would use it only as a way of pasture rotation. They would be led back to the barn every evening. Plus someone would always be around in case trouble happened. 
I'm just worried because all of my goats have horns, and they will keep their horns because it's part of their breed characteristic. 
I'll of course do training with them, and make sure they are kept in their solid fence pasture when breeding/rut happens. 
I feel it would be very useful around on the farm to be able to quickly and easily set up a new pasture as we please. I do know the perimeter has to be mowed but I'm sure we can deal with it. 
This thread just gave me more confidence to invest in electric. 
Thanks! :lovey:


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I've used that netting for years. Maybe bought some of the first Premier sold?

I like it. Just like was said, the key is to have enough power on it and remember....if it gets grown up it's not going to work. What I like to do is weed eat or mow around the outside and then move it into the mowed part.

I raise all my kids on a lambar with a portable Poly Square calf hutch for shelter. When they are tiny the Poly Square has a plexiglass door I put on and I run a heat lamp thru the vent. It's like an incubator.

When they get older I make a small run around it with hog panels.

Then when they get a bit bigger I switch to the electric netting. Each end of the netting is attached to a hog panel for a feeder hanging area.

The kids get shocked early and the rest of their life then respect the fence. :laugh::thumbup::crazy:

PS notice in the one pic I've moved the pen to fresh ground and the previous spot is limed to keep it sweet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We started using them when we moved and there wasn't a fence on the place! Now that we have fenced (and fenced...) they are useful to have around for extra pens/fields! I love them.. But you must train the animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used the net fencing for my goats and dogs, it worked great until the snow fell and it became covered. Yup, gotta keep the weeds and grass cut back and use a strong fencer.


----------



## Sycamore Farms Iowa (Jul 23, 2021)

Hollowdweller said:


> I've used that netting for years. Maybe bought some of the first Premier sold?
> 
> I like it. Just like was said, the key is to have enough power on it and remember....if it gets grown up it's not going to work. What I like to do is weed eat or mow around the outside and then move it into the mowed part.
> 
> ...


This was all very helpful to me as to training young kids early to the netting. Thanks so much for including the photos!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

what charger do you guys recommend? really considering it so i can get them to eat some blackberries where its not fenced yet.


----------

